# Gene Simmons Military Salute



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

For you Dale. And all our other members serving... 
:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

:unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates::unitedstates:


I loved it. Thanks to all who serve!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw Kiss live recently, and they also take $1.00 from every ticket sold and donate it to the soldiers. Also at each show, they bring soldiers up on stage and present them with a check and tell the audiences that our troops are the real heroes. Then they have the whole audience sing The Pledge of Allegience. Awesome job guys !!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet, thanks Dale and to everyone else that serves.


----------

